# Urgent Help Needed In Colorado



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Any of you guys in Colorado or close by that will not be getting hit by these next storms, a fellow member needs some help.

As some of you may know,Denver and other parts of Colorado are about to get dumped on again.

Due to some unforseen circumstances,we have a member who may need our urgent help.

If you can help out in any way,please contact Howard at (970)406-1374. Howard's username is chtucker. He is coordinating the effort. 

SIMA is also working on getting them some help.


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

Heck at this point if the pay was right I would consider driving out there and hooking up with some people that needed help. If I was a little closer I would love to help out a fellow member but it's a long drive out there from where I am. Good Luck!


----------



## oldschool (Nov 23, 2004)

*All Game*

Have Hemi will travel!!! I NEED TO KNOW ! Call Fred Williams 708-351-6439


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

Update:
I have just spoken with the guys that need help. The outpouring of offers is greatly appriciated. Looks as though we have come up with enough equipment and operators. I am heading over of Friday night to help with cleanup after the majority of the storm as cleared. Again, thank you for all the offers. I know they appriciate it

Andy


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

WildRidge;343327 said:


> Heck at this point if the pay was right I would consider driving out there and hooking up with some people that needed help. If I was a little closer I would love to help out a fellow member but it's a long drive out there from where I am. Good Luck!


Yeah that is what I was thinking. I need to do something I am tired of just sitting around the house. I keep driving up to the shop in Wisc just to make sure it's still there. lol

If anyone needs help let me know I will take the road trip if you can give me enough hours to make it worth the trip. I checked and its about a 15 hours drive from me.

Here is my cell
Patrick
847-875-9662
Nextel two way 111*31*20480

Here is a pic of my truck


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

I wish I could help but have been busy with snow here.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

if anything changes let me know 

joe 
515-249-7144


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Well I feel like an A$$, I just learned about why the help is needed and if I had known the reason I sure would never have posted what I did. I sure hope I didn't offend anyone I could kick myself.

Times are a little tight right now with no work but I would be willing to dip into the savings to come on out and help for free if you need any more trucks.

Boy am I sorry I didn't check into this further before posting.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

scuba875;343748 said:


> Well I feel like an A$$, I just learned about why the help is needed and if I had known the reason I sure would never have posted what I did. I sure hope I didn't offend anyone I could kick myself.
> 
> Times are a little tight right now with no work but I would be willing to dip into the savings to come on out and help for free if you need any more trucks.
> 
> Boy am I sorry I didn't check into this further before posting.


what is the prob if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

The guy who needs help just had his son die. I guess he lost two other kids to a car accident not to long ago as well.

I am not very good at putting into words how stuff like this makes me feel and I never know what to say but it took my breath away reading about their situation. I can't even imagine.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

thats very sad sorry for there loss


----------



## Sandbrew (Oct 31, 2004)

*Tragic*

Very sad news saw it on another local community site **************** tonight.

I'm in the same area and we are getting buried right now. At least 2 feet on the ground since 10 AM 12/28 The wind is blowing to hard to plow right now and another 2 feet is on the way. Snow predicted to continue to fall until Sat late or early Sunday.

If I wasn't so swamped I be there to help. After 4' last week there's hardly anywhere to plow it to. Front end loaders and snowblowers will be the way to go. The going rate seems to be $150 an hour min and most drives 100-300 feet are taking 30-60 minutes.

In for a nap and back out by 6:00 AM

Sandbrew


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

scuba, don't beat yourself up, you didn't know the situation and I didn't want to make it public before it was.

Scott is a member here (szorno) and lost a son Wednesday night. His son was one of his plowers, so between that and the storm, he really needed some help. A couple of us contacted SIMA and they got in touch with the SIMA members in CO and surrounding areas. Sam Granados from Integrated Striping supplied some operators and shovelers to help Scott and Howard (chtucker) and long0 is going to be helping Howard with his routes.

Thank you for your help and prayers for the Zorno family.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

szorno, so sorry for your loss. No words can express how all at Plowsite feel. Please accept our condolences.  

We all wish we could come out there to help.


----------



## MLLC (Jun 14, 2006)

I just learned about this major effort to help a fellow plowsite member. If i wasn't all the way on the east coast, i'd come a-running with the skid steer plow, heck i'd probably borrow a plow truck from the farm. Sorry to hear about his loss, from the looks of it, he'll be getting a flood of help from near-by members. the best of luck to him.


----------

